# Transporting a Tandem By Car



## simon.r (26 Nov 2012)

I've been waiting on a car delivery before rushing out and buying something to transport our tandem, but I will soon have a car that I'm likely to be keeping for a long-ish period. Cost is a big consideration. I have a cheap tandem that realistically will probably only be used a few times a year.I have a pair of roof bars and it shouldn't cost much to get new feet to fit them to a different car, so roof mounted seems to be the sensible option?

This seems to be about the cheapest thing out there: tandem carrier on ebay Any experience of this, or any other options that I'm ignorant of? Thanks.


----------



## machew (26 Nov 2012)

Having sold my Tandem on ebay, The purchaser just took the wheels off and it fitted into the back of a normal car (with the seats down and no passenger)


----------



## simon.r (26 Nov 2012)

machew said:


> Having sold my Tandem on ebay, The purchaser just took the wheels off and it fitted into the back of a normal car (with the seats down and no passenger)


 
We managed to transport it home from the shop in a Ford Ka (much to the salesman's shock!), but I'd want to transport it with 3 people in the car and while it might just about be possible it'd be very uncomfortable for the passengers I suspect.

Good point though and I shall have a trial run before spending any money - thanks.

Edit - in fact, thinking about it, a few years ago I managed a weekend away with camping gear, 2 people and a tandem in the car, although it was a fairly big estate car. I'd forgotten about that!


----------



## mickle (26 Nov 2012)

Tandem racks are available for roof bars innit -


----------



## simon.r (26 Nov 2012)

mickle said:


> Tandem racks are available for roof bars innit -


 
Erm, thanks, but that looks identical to the one I linked in my OP, except it's nearly £50 more expensive!


----------



## mrandmrspoves (28 Nov 2012)

when I had a tandem I made a carrier for it by combining two standard roof mounting carriers. Basically just bolted the bottom gutters together and moved the footings along a little. Easy to do and cheap too.


----------



## srw (28 Nov 2012)

When you discover that your tandem is the best way to get around you'll want to buy a better one. At that stage you'll discover the wonders of S&S couplings. Both our tandems are thusly equipped - it makes it easy to get them into the car (Ford CMax), with lots of luggage. The car itself was pretty cheap - only £4,000 - and it does 39mpg (petrol), so it's not exactly expensive to run.


----------



## Arsen Gere (28 Nov 2012)

One thing to bear in mind is the weight of a tandem. I used one of these http://www.sjscycles.co.uk/bts-car-roof-rack-hydraulic-bike-lift-for-tandem-prod19197/ not cheap but very simple to use if you are on your own.


----------



## Alex H (1 Jan 2013)

I use a Helton carrier - the bike is flat on the roof (don't like the idea of it being upright )
Getting the bike on the rack is easier with 2 but you can load / unload by yourself
The website is here http://www.heltontandemcarrier.co.uk/

Also seems that the price has gone up since I bought mine


----------



## biggs682 (1 Jan 2013)

Alex H said:


> I use a Helton carrier - the bike is flat on the roof (don't like the idea of it being upright )
> Getting the bike on the rack is easier with 2 but you can load / unload by yourself
> The website is here http://www.heltontandemcarrier.co.uk/
> 
> Also seems that the price has gone up since I bought mine


 looks like an answer to my wishes


----------

